# Anyone else have problems with their name?



## ironguy321 (Dec 25, 2007)

I go by Jeff but on all my cards it says Jeffrey. When I made my account on NREMT, I put Jeff and ended up gonig through a circus just have it changed to Jeffrey (since all the information on your ATT has to match your other ID's). I made an account on pearsonvue and set a test date and guess what, my account says Jeff (even after putting Jeffrey!). Is the testing center going to be as strict at the  NREMT?


----------



## bstone (Dec 26, 2007)

My name is Bradley, but everyone calls me Brad. But I make sure to keep the "ley" on all applications, licenses, etc.


----------



## ccems644 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have found that using your birth certificate name on all official papers take the headache out of most all your paperwork.


----------



## milhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

my name is william but i do go by will. ive gotten in the habit of just telling every thing that is a professional statis if that makes sense lol, that my name is william i even tell the mechanic shop my name is william and then when it comes to working during the app process i go by william but once i get hired i tell them that i like to be called will. 

i even find my self telling new friends my name is william lol but then tell them that i like to be called by will. but like everyone else has said its very very important to use your birth name and then down the line tell them you prefer to go by brad or tom or bubba. or what ever you want to be called 

good luck with everything i hope it all goes well with the testing and that you dont have any troubles my advice would be to call the 1800 # for pearson and NREMT and ask them hey what do you have down for my name and then ask them if it matters because they would be able to tell you best or even call the health department they may know as well.

again good luck


----------



## uscgk9 (Mar 3, 2008)

My name is Mark. I go by Mark.....lol. 

Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 3, 2008)

My name is Brian.  My paycheck says Brain.


----------

